# Abdominal Perforation



## Gemini18 (May 27, 2009)

Can someone please verify if the ICD9 code for abdominal perforation is 569.83?


----------



## LLovett (May 27, 2009)

That is for the intestine, is that what you are wanting? Or have you looked at the 868 series?

Laura, CPC


----------



## Gemini18 (May 27, 2009)

katmryn78 said:


> That is for the intestine, is that what you are wanting? Or have you looked at the 868 series?
> 
> Laura, CPC



Thanks Laura -

All the Dr. wrote was "abdominal perforation".  I'll check the 868 series.


----------

